# Ouverture port avec routeur et airport extreme



## BadSubwAy (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens vous exposer mon problème après avoir vraiment tout essayé et j'ai maintenant vraiment l'impression d'etre stupide. Je vais essayer d'expliquer ceci le plus clairement possible et je suis certain, enfin j'espère, que quelqu'un aura la gentillesse et les connaissances pour me répondre.

Je dispose d'un modem routeur de marque NetComm (assez populaire en Australie visiblement) qui ne fait pas wifi. Sa passerelle est 192.168.0.1 et le panel d'adresses IP qu'il attribue est du type 192.168.1.x.

Sur ce modem routeur j'ai branché une borne airport extreme (la soucoupe volante) afin de diffuser un réseau wifi dans l'appartement. La borne elle dispose d'une passerelle de type 10.0.1.2 et diffuse des IP sous la forme 10.0.1.x

Je souhaite ouvrir un certain nombre de ports sur ce routeur, notamment pour faciliter mes transferts ftp et pour d'autres raisons qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'aborder.

Mon problème est donc le suivant. Quand je regarde mes propriétés de connexion, je suis directement connecté à airport extreme. Le modem d'ailleurs ne me voit pas du tout et ne considère qu'il n'y a qu'un seul périphérique qui est connecté, la borne en question.
Lorsque j'essaye d'ouvrir les ports sur mon adresse IP dans la configuration du modem, je ne peux tout simplement pas dans la mesure où le format de l'adresse n'est pas reconnue (le modem attent que je lui donne quelque chose en 192.168.0.x alors que je suis en 10.0.1.x).

J'ai essayé d'entrer mon adresse mac dans le modem en spécifiant une IP fixe, mais ça ne change rien dans la mesure où ma connexion transite seulement par airport.

Voilà, donc si quelqu'un a une solution à ce problème, je l'écoute avec attention. En dehors du fait de racheter un autre modem bien sur ;-) Et j'en profite pour demander d'ailleurs, cette borne aiport extreme fait-elle office de routeur (au sens firewall) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, à bientot j'espère.

Sub.


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2008)

Il faut que tu ouvres les port sur le modem en redirigeant ces ports vers l'adresse 192.168..y de la borne Airport

Puis avec Utilitaire Airport, tu ouvres les ports sur la borne Airport en reroutant ces ports vers l'adresse de ton Mac en 10.0.1.x

(en clair, le modem reroute vers la borne, puis la borne reroute ce qu'il reçoit vers ton Mac)


----------



## BadSubwAy (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour cette info.

J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais ne sachant pas si l'airport extreme faisait office de routeur je me suis arrêté. D'autant que j'ai beau chercher partout, je n'arrive pas à trouver la zone dans l'utilitaire airport pour paramétrer le port forwarding :-(

Je continue à chercher, en espérant trouver mon bonheur.

Merci encore.


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2008)

BadSubwAy a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour cette info.
> 
> J'avais pensé à cette solution, mais ne sachant pas si l'airport extreme faisait office de routeur je me suis arrêté. D'autant que j'ai beau chercher partout, je n'arrive pas à trouver la zone dans l'utilitaire airport pour paramétrer le port forwarding :-(
> 
> ...


 
POur paramétrer la borne Airport, regardes ce post


----------



## BadSubwAy (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour ce lien.

Je pense que j'approche de la solution (les paramètres ne sont toujours pas fonctionnels) mais j'abandonne pour ce soir. Il est 1h40 du mat chez moi, j'en peux plus :-(

Je reviendrai demain, en espérant pouvoir régler tout ceci.

Merci en tout cas.

Sub


----------

